# Going to Portgual for 3 weeks in Feb :)



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

We are going to portugal for the first time..... Di will be flying into Porto (Di works) so as normal I drive single crew to where ever, so the point is, we feel its necessary to look for a campsite near the airport so we can have our first look around and then over the next 2 and a bit weeks go west along the coast, its not to necessary to be on camp sites to often but there's a need to up load around 120ltrs of water every 2 or so days etc. my routing to porto i'm looking at:-

Calais – Boulonge – Abbeville – Rouen – Evreux – Chartres - Tours - Poitiers - Angouleme – Bordeaux - Bayonne - St Jean – Irun - San Sebastian - Burgos - Salamanca - Merida - Sevilla - Huelva - Faro

Any comments on recommended on camp sites aires and the like you would use mainly in the Spanish leg of the journey ..... I'm looking at 5 overnight stops from Calais.... just looking for the sun as I don't do Feb in the UK :roll:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Silly me,i thought your wife was flying into Porto?,so i would go,Salamanca,Cuidad Rodrogo,Garda,Viseu-Porto,then down to Faro?
Far be it for me to get involved in a domestic :lol: .There is a Campsite in Viseu,it may be open,but Wild camping all the way down the Portugues coast,easy,or Orbiturs camp sites.
Figaro de Foz,huge car park down the coast,just above the river estuary,but NO!! water,so bring some with you if you are going to use that,water is across the river at the Marina.
Hope you have fun,with or without your wife. :wink: 
Ted.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Ted thanks for that.... To save time and the travel is a waste of time as Di would be wasting leave, so she will fly down to faro, I'll drive the truck down and we'll meet at the airport.... for the drive along the coast...


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Clive,

On the way through Spain on the way to Portugal last year I first stopped at an aire at Miranda de Ebro. Basic but water and waste disposal available.
Next stop was campsite (Don Quijote) at Salamanca. Worth a walk or cycle into the town to explore the old part.
I would then recommend heading for Caceres. Lovely drive on excellent road. There is a very tidy aire here including free hook-up.

Then first stop for me in Portugal has to be the hill top fort at Monsaraz. There is also an aire at Terrugem just after entering Portugal with reasonable facilities.

Have a great trip!

Jed


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

clive1821 said:


> We are going to portugal for the first time..... Di will be flying into Porto (Di works) so as normal I drive single crew to where ever, so the point is, we feel its necessary to look for a campsite near the airport so we can have our first look around and then over the next 2 and a bit weeks go west along the coast, its not to necessary to be on camp sites to often but there's a need to up load around 120ltrs of water every 2 or so days etc. my routing to porto i'm looking at:-
> 
> Calais - Boulonge - Abbeville - Rouen - Evreux - Chartres - Tours - Poitiers - Angouleme - Bordeaux - Bayonne - St Jean - Irun - San Sebastian - Burgos - Salamanca - Merida - Sevilla - Huelva - Faro
> 
> Any comments on recommended on camp sites aires and the like you would use mainly in the Spanish leg of the journey ..... I'm looking at 5 overnight stops from Calais.... just looking for the sun as I don't do Feb in the UK :roll:


This is the way we have been for the last 2 years, obviously starting from home and then Bordeaux. The route to Bordeaux is what we use when coming from the UK as well. We have been looking at Aires recently and have found one at Ondres which looks very good. Last year we stopped at St Jean de Luz, never again. Then I think we may stop at Palencia. There is a super site at KM225 on the A62 just before Salamanca called Camping Olimpia, 15 euros last year with lovely showers and electric. http://www.campingolimpia.es/ Haven't worked out yet after. Will have to get a move on as we are supposed to be setting off this coming week.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*Pt*

Just back after a month in Portugal. Wild camping was easy.

We used http://www.orbitur.pt/. 
Paid on average 12 eu incl EHU for stays when we needed to.

Did notice that there are a lot more no MH/no camping sites on the algarve than in previous visits. Mostly targeting summer/holiday users I think.

Bilbao is worth a visit especially the Guggenheim Museum. Theres parking on the other side of the river .

The toll on the motorway ends at Burgos. Tolls should now be in palce on the main motorway from Portuguese border to lagos.

cheers


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

we're hoping to finally make it to portugal this time last couple of weeks in feb and the whole of march , jan has just retired and i'm going part time so that will be a big break for us, i'm going to look up the touring section before we go, but a during the school holiday's mate who is a teacher used the st nazaire-gijon ferry said it was a superb crossing so i'm going to look at that for one way just cant decide whether to do it on way out or way back.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi. 
Silly me,i thought your wife was flying into Porto?,


> The boy is in another world...I am flying to Faro!!!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Do you have a motorhome each, the Hymer numbers don't match

Carol


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wish we were that lucky...no I had made a mistake on my page..our Hymer is a B694!


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Calais - Boulonge - Abbeville - Roan - Evreux - Charters - Tours - Poitiers - Angouleme - Bordeaux - Bayonne - St Jean - Irun - San Sebastian - Burgos - Salamanca - Merida - Sevilla - Huelva - Faro

Any comments on recommended on camp sites aires and the like you would use mainly in the Spanish leg of the journey ..... I'm looking at 5 overnight stops from Calais.... just looking for the sun as I don't do Feb in the UK :roll:[/quote]

That is the best route down, have done it about 8 times now.
Our usual stops are all aires.
France depending on ferry times amd daily mileage we use a combination of the following
Bai de la somme
Nuilly pont piere *
St christolay de blaye
Biaritz

Spain
Vittoria Gastez
Palencia
Caceres *

From Caceras to the Algarve is a nice easy days drive. We do the trip comfortobaly in 5 days but you can do it in less if you need to.

They are all free aires some with the star have free electric and are all safe. You will find the full details of them all on http://www.campingcar-infos.com

RD


----------

